# Small Bowel Follow Through



## Verynycegirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello it's me again...As you can see I'm new here and have tons of questions!!! I had an upper GI & a Small Bowel Follow through due to chronic adomimal pain and chronic diarrhea. Of course I don't have results yet but the small bowel follow through was completed in 30 minutes. I was told to expect the test to last 1 to 3 hours...So common sense tells me there is no obstruction but now I'm a little concerned that the barrium reached my large bowel so quickly....could this be cause of concern or am I just worrying over nothing? It always makes me nervous when nurses make comments like "WOW that was the quickest Small Bowel FT I've ever seen done!!"


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes it goes faster than usual. The fasting state and the barium can cause some faster transit in some people than others.Are you losing weight no matter how much food you eat?Do you have anemia or other malnutrition diseases even with adequate diet or supplementation?If you are generally healthy and maintaining weight I wouldn't worry too much about the time, it may be your body just wasn't that happy with not eating and they filling up on barium and was in "lets get it out" mode.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have an upper GI series with small bowel follow thru tomorrow a.m. and I have to fast all day today and go thru that awful bowel prep tonight. My question is will this test show Crohns if I have it and also will it detect the cause of lower right abdominal pain? I sort of dreading all of this.


----------

